# How to connect my wireless mouse without usb receiver?



## JaneDoe94x (Sep 6, 2014)

I recently left my receiver at a friend's house who lives in another country and she'll be mailing it to me but in the mean time, I really need to use my mouse for some designs I need to do as my touch pad doesn't do the job properly.

Is there a way that I could connect my wireless mouse to my computer without it's receiver? the model is 'logitech m310'. 
could I somehow turn my phone (lg g2) or something into it's receiver so that when I connect my phone to my computer my mouse will be able to work? or do you have any other ideas? I just really need to get my mouse connected to my computer or else I'm screwed. help please!!!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Without the receiver you can not use the mouse. 

You could go buy/use a regular usb mouse until your receiver arrives.


----------

